# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Public Works Scam

## hackergal

This might only be affecting computer resellers at the moment!

Last week I was phoned, the caller, Jonathan Malatji quoted my Gov't vendor number, asked for my fax line and sent a RFQ.  I did the quote, despite feeling it was a bit odd as I'm only BEE Level 4.  He then faxed an 'order'.  He was on my case telephonically for a delivery date, calling a couple of times each day.  My importer confirmed there are no Gov't requests out at the moment for those items.  

ALSO on the 'order' there was a different name to mine, so I found this company, in another province and they had also received the same 'order'.  I then did some further digging and found that someone in the next city to me had actually been caught and delivered R262k worth of goods.

I approached the SAP with all of this info and sadly, they were not interested.  Eventually I got my attorney to call this guy to ask him to leave me alone.

WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very enticing to small businesses who are trying to get in with the government departments!!!!

----------

tec0 (25-Feb-12)

----------


## Dave A

> I approached the SAP with all of this info and sadly, they were not interested.


That's the bit that really ticks me off  :Mad: 

Without policing, this sort of nonsense is never going to stop!

----------

tec0 (25-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

Call 3rd Degree and explain to them the situation as well as how SAP has reacted towards your proof and information.

----------

